# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  peticija za maksimalno pooštrenje kazni vozačima

## flower

P E T I C I J A

za maksimalno pooštrenje kazni vozačima koji rade (osobito kontinuirano) teške prekršaje (vožnja u pijanom stanju, vožnja pod utjecajem opojnih droga, prolazak kroz crveno, nepoštivanje pješačkih prijelaza, nepoštivanje ograničenja brzine i sl.), te time uzrokuju prometne nesreće s teškim posljedicama (smrt ili trajni invaliditet).Takvi vozači zaslužuju maksimalne kazne (zatvor u trajanju 10 godina, trajno oduzimanje vozačke dozvole i sl.), te im treba onemogućiti pravo na uvjetnu kaznu, smanjenje kazne i pomilovanje.
Ne čekajte da se dogodi i Vama !

_http://www.hak.hr/news.aspx?newsID=341&pageID=6_

----------


## fegusti

potpisala!
samo da prikačim link da se odmah prebacuje...
http://www.hak.hr/news.aspx?newsID=341&pageID=6

----------


## princezica

potpisala

----------


## Mukica

isla potpisat
al se pitam - nije li zakonom zabranjeno trazit JMBG
pogotovo za nesto poput peticije :/

----------


## mamma san

> isla potpisat
> al se pitam - nije li zakonom zabranjeno trazit JMBG
> pogotovo za nesto poput peticije :/


Koliko sam sudjelovala u nekim peticijama...tražili su ili JMBG ili samo datum rođenja. :/

----------


## limunada

potpisala i prosljeđujem link mailom.

----------


## upornamama

potpisala.

----------


## ljiljan@

> isla potpisat
> al se pitam - nije li zakonom zabranjeno trazit JMBG
> pogotovo za nesto poput peticije :/


I ja se pitam! I dvoumim se da li potpisati iako sam svim srcem za to da se onima koji lete cestom podrežu krila. Bila sam prije dvije i pol godine na jednom seminaru o internetskom kriminalu gdje su stoput rekli: nikada, ali nikada svoje ime i prezime, JMBG, adresu, datum rođenja ne ostavljati na internetu, niti igdje drugdje. Bilo mi je to malo paranoično...a onda je jedna umirovljena švelja iz okolice Sinja uzrokovala potres na njujorškoj burzi zbog nezakonitog trgovanja dionicama jedne poznate korporacije...bilo u svim novinama...neozbiljno je od MUP-a da internetom traži JMBG. 
Sumnjivo je i da MUP traži peticijom da se kažnjava nesavjesne vozače. Pa zar o kaznama ne odlučuje upravo njihovo Ministarstvo?

----------


## mendula

Nije MUP nego HAK.
JMBG ili datum rođenja trebaju da bi se potpisnici mogli razlikovati, tj. da se jedan Đuro ne bi potpisao 3000 puta i eto velikog broja ljudi. Pa tko da - da, tko ne da...  :/

----------


## Mamita

meni su te peticije po webu friki

ako te traže jmbg onda znači da ga i provjeravaju da li je ispravan 

i eto paranoje moje izašla i kucka okolo

----------


## @n@

Ne smije se tražiti jmbg za peticije (pogotovo)! Štoviše, može se dogoditi da ih netko prijavi zbog toga (HAK), pa da plate finu kaznicu.

----------


## @n@

Ne provjeravaju ga posebno.
Postoji programčić koji na neki način izračuna (mislim da to možeš naći preko google-a) da li su brojke u JMBG-u ispravno napisane. I naravno, da se nigdje ne ponavlja isti JMBG u potpisima peticije.
Ništa više, ništa manje.
Svejedno protuzakonito. Ja obično napišem datum rođenja.

----------


## Foška

:Sad:  Evo što se dogodilo.

Prof. Teodora Beletić u potpisu peticije?   :Heart:  Moj JMBG poslah. Cijeli tekst akcije je i u PDFu na stranici od HAKa pa si pogledajte. Držim fige Udruzi pri osnivanju i radu.

Ovu peticiju je objavio i časopis Vaše zdravlje.

----------


## Mamita

> Ne provjeravaju ga posebno.
> Postoji programčić koji na neki način izračuna (mislim da to možeš naći preko google-a) da li su brojke u JMBG-u ispravno napisane. I naravno, da se nigdje ne ponavlja isti JMBG u potpisima peticije.
> Ništa više, ništa manje.
> Svejedno protuzakonito. Ja obično napišem datum rođenja.


aha 
tnx

----------


## clio180

:D  jesam, jesam i to 2 puta!!!  :D

----------


## bimba iaia

:Yes:

----------


## sorciere

potpisala sam, ali sam samo upisala datum rođenja. ne volim da mi netko barata mojim jembegaom...  :/

----------


## Tiwi

Baš danas na poslu gledam i ne potpisah zbog jmbg-a jer mi se učinilo bedasto za tako banalnu stvar baš tražiti jmbg. Mislim, za npr kredit moram specijalno potpisati da odobravam korištenje i to u određenu svrhu blabla.. 

No, sad sam ponukana nekim vašim potpisima, samo napisala datum rođenja i prošlo je. Super. 

Jedino kaj mi se kosa digne na glavi kad na službenoj stranici pročitam nešto tipa: 
Zahvaljujemo što ste učestvovali u peticiji!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

ja potpisala i stavila mbg
isto me zacudilo ali nemam strahova 

i drago mi je da se hak konacno trgnuo

----------


## pirica

potpisala

----------


## Luna Rocco

> ja potpisala i stavila mbg
> isto me zacudilo ali nemam strahova 
> 
> i drago mi je da se hak konacno trgnuo


X
Poslala sam svima iz adresara link na tu peticiju.

----------


## Moover

Ja nisam potpisao. 

Smatram da je u svemu tome kritičan samo grad Zagreb i čitavu krivnju bacam na prometnu policiju grada ZGa. Oni su isključivi krivci za sva sr* koja gledamo svaki dan na cestama... Vidim ih u vrlo rijetkim prilikama sa radarom u ruci na mjestima koja uopće nisu kritična (sa stajališta sigurnosti) nego stanu tamo gdje ljudi znaju malo stat na gas... jer treba napunit proračun, a sigurnost sudionika u prometu ko *ebe... kažnjavaju samo brzinu... i eventualno po noći vožnju u pijanom stanju.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Posao mi je takav da često putujem po HR i nigdje nisam doživio to što svakodnevno doživljavam u ZGu... nekultura, divljanje, prestrojavanje kao da se voze trke, prolasci kroz debelo crveno, oduzimanje prednosti... 

I još jedan krivac - auto škole, koje valjda svoje polaznike uče kako je žmigavac samo estetski dio automobila i nema nikakve druge funkcije...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ja potpisala
ionako me za svaki d.ek traže jmbg, to je ko fol tajno, moš mislit
pa ipak su to službene stranice HAK-a, nije neki mail koji kruži okolo
možda im treba da skupe određeni broj potpisa da bi se zahtjev proslijedio MUP-u ili Ministarstvu pravosuđa ili tko je već nadležan za izmjenu zakona

iako se slažem s Mooverom, trebalo bi pisati neku peticiju i da policija bolje radi svoj posao
pa samo da stanu na raskršća i hvataju one koji nisu vezani, koji razgovaraju mobitelom dok voze, koji ne poštuju prednost pješaka na zebri.... kapnula bi lijepa lova u proračun

----------


## sorciere

ovak se ja dopisujem s policijom   :Grin:  



Postovani, 

Danas, 11.10.2007. u 09.05h, vozac (jarko) crvenog osobnog automobila slovenskih registarskih oznaka KR 33 572 - skoro je pogazio djevojcicu  na pješačkom prijelazu u Savskoj ispred broja 32. Vozac je isao iz pravca tehnickog muzeja u pravcu savskog mosta (ne razumijem se u sjever-jug objasnjenja). 

Ostali vozaci su stali i propustili ju, ali vozac slovenskog auta to nije ucinio. Djevojcica je odskocila u stranu, a automobil se zaustavio na sredini pjesackog prijelaza, cca 10-tak centimetara od nje.

Djevojcica je tamnoputa, moze imati cca 12 godina, i nosila je u ruci kovceg za violinu.

Slovensko veleposlanstvo kaže da njih to zanima samo ako im to prijavi policija. Da li se itko bavi takvim prijavama - ili je, obzirom na SLO oznaku - pojeo vuk magare...???

došao i odgovor:

Poštovani,
> 
> Policijski službenici prometne policije PU zagrebačke u svom redovnom
> radu neposrednim opažanjem uočavaju prometne prekršaje i postupaju prema
> vozačima vozila bez obzira na registarsku oznaku tj. postupaju jednako
> prema vozačima hrvatskih reg. oznaka kao i prema vozačima vozila država
> čiji su vozači u tranzitu kroz RH u trenutku kada počine prometne
> prekršaje. Kada vozač vozila s reg. oznakama druge države počini
> prometni prekršaj na cestama RH ili skrivi prometnu nesreću odgovara za
> počinjeno sukladno važećim zakonskim propisima RH kao i naši vozači. Za
> vozače "stranih reg. oznaka" koji počine prometni prekršaj, a nisu
odmah
> zaustavljeni na mjestu činjenja prometnog prekršaja npr. nepropisno
> parkiranje ili brzina veća od dopuštene, a  snimljeni su radarskim
> uređajem sa foto zapisom, podaci za vozača se traže putem
> diplomatsko-konzularnih predstavništava matične zemlje u RH.
> 
> S poštovanjem
> 
> Policijska uprava zagrebačka


a onda ja njima opet odgovorila (maloprije   :Laughing:  ):

Poštovani, 

zahvaljujem na odgovoru. 

Ja sam majka. Da se tako nešto dogodi mom djetetu - doista ne znam kako bih reagirala. Nisam mogla izaći iz vozila, jer bih time znatno ometala promet - ali taj vozač je samo "sjeo" na gas - i odjurio. Dijete je bilo prestravljeno. 

Koliko čujem od prijatelja - naši vozači u Sloveniji prolaze puno lošije.

Drago mi je da policijski službenici u svom redovnom radu uočavaju prometne prekršaje. Predlažem da nekog stavite na ugao Savske i Vukovarske (kod zgrade MUP-a), gdje Vaši djelatnici stalno rade prekršaje. I to u neobilježenim (civilnim ?) vozilima, dakle bez oznaka i bez rotirke - na način da prelaze punu crtu, i skreću lijevo - iako je obavezni pravac - DESNO (prema centru). Mogu "uočavati" svaki dan, i to puno radno vrijeme. 

Isto tako, bilo bi mi neobično drago kada bi se posebno obratila pažnja na vozače koji u svojim vozilima prevoze djecu mlađe dobi. Vrlo često djeca nisu u autosjedalicama, niti propisno vezana (dakle - kršenje zakona). 

Ja ih u svojim kratkim vožnjama uočavam svakodnevno - ali nisam primjetila da to čine i djelatnici prometne policije. Treba li nam još tragedija, da netko obrati pažnju na djecu u prometu?

Pokrenite akciju za zaštitu djece!!! Jer roditelji sebe vežu "da ih ne kazne" - a djeca ginu... 

Ili opet mogu kao primjer navesti Vaše djelatnike - koji se vrlo rijetko vežu u službenim vozilima? Čast iznimkama (ima i takvih). Ali oni su samo iznimke.

----------


## Moover

Dakle, po**** vuk magare....  :/

----------


## sorciere

> Dakle, po**** vuk magare....  :/


otprilike...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ja pitala jednog murjaka što ako vidim da netko radi prekršaj, mogu li zapisati registraciju i prijaviti
kaže tip da mogu
a ja pitam, kako oni mogu znati da li je netko napravio prekršaj ili je to npr. moj susjed koji mi se zamjerio pa sam ga prijavila
kaže da ne mogu znati, ali da nije ni važno jer oni ništa ne poduzimaju na osnovu takvih prijava
znači možeš prijaviti, nitko ti to ne brani, ali oni neće ništa napraviti na osnovu te prijave

----------


## Vodenjak

Mislim da će uvijek biti maminih i tatinih sinova koji će se izvući nekažnjeno, a da će se po drugima lomiti koplja. Za sve trebaju vrijediti ista pravila..

U lipnju sam izašla na glavni kolnik (zbog nepreglednosti) 20 cm i lupio me auto. Njemu slupan far (platilo mu moje osiguranje), moja šteta cca 10 000 Kn (platila je sama). Ja sam zvala policiju, a mogla sam se i nagoditi. Jučer sam bila kod suca za prekršaje. Traže da mi se oduzme vozačka, daju kazneni bodovi, platim kaznu i sve je to ok, kriva sam po zakonu jer sam izašla na cestu s prvenstvom prolaza, ali se ne osjećam krivom zato što je znak stop uvučen 2 metra od ceste i zato što moraš izaći na glavnu cestu da bi išta vidio. Prvi prekršaj u 11 godina vožnje. Hoće li konačno na red doći i mamini i tatini sinovi i kćeri??

----------


## čokolada

Nikako se ne mogu oteti dojmu da policija lovi samo one koje im je lako uloviti. Mene su, kao pješaka, neki dan zaustavili (bolje reći iskočili iza "čeke") dva policajca jer sam prešla Ozaljsku "preko pune crte", kako su se izrazili, i na mjestu gdje nije označen pješački prijelaz. OK, kriva sam... jest da u tom trenutku nije bilo uopće auta na vidiku ni sa jedne ni s druge strane i jest da sam bila preumorna da se s hrpom vrećica vratim natrag 50-60m do semafora...ali obradili su me k'o pravog profića: osobna, provjera da li sam kažnjavana, stroga upozorenja, hrpa pitanja, zadržavanje od 10-15 min., pisanje kazne i to sve buljeći u 9-mjesečni trudnički trbuh. Kad sam im čestitala na uspješnom ulovu mene, slabo pokretne slonice, dok su za to vrijeme pola metra od nas jurili auti ko sumanuti brzinom bar 40 većom od dopuštene, slegnuli su ramenima   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## tinars

apropos jmbga: upisala "1" i prihvatilo mi je potpis.
obavezno polje, bez bilo constrainta na sadržaj

----------


## Luna Rocco

> ja pitala jednog murjaka što ako vidim da netko radi prekršaj, mogu li zapisati registraciju i prijaviti
> kaže tip da mogu
> a ja pitam, kako oni mogu znati da li je netko napravio prekršaj ili je to npr. moj susjed koji mi se zamjerio pa sam ga prijavila
> kaže da ne mogu znati, ali da nije ni važno jer oni ništa ne poduzimaju na osnovu takvih prijava
> znači možeš prijaviti, nitko ti to ne brani, ali oni neće ništa napraviti na osnovu te prijave


Točno tako.
Ja sam prije par godina, dok sam još izlazila, redovno nazivala 92 s mobitela kad bih pri povratku doma vidjela neki prekršaj (a u sitnim satima vikendom toga stvarno ima napretek). Jednom sam nazvala zbog srebrnog BMW-a koji je jurio Savskom sigurno preko 150 i to u suprotnom smjeru (!!!), čekala sam tramvaj i nisam uspjela pročitati broj s registracijskih tablica. Javila sam im da se vozilo kreće u smjeru Savskog mosta i da ga mogu presresti nekom ophodnjom (često ih ima oko mosta), na što mi je službenik posprdno odgovorio da kako on može znati da ja ne izmišljam, možda se želim osvetiti bivšem dečku (  :Rolling Eyes:  ). Mislim, helou, pa ako imate ophodnju provjerite izmišljam li, javila sam o kojem vozilu je riječ i u kojem se smjeru kreće. Ali, ne, dok netko ne strada - boli ih briga. Ili, kao npr. u slučaju Elvisa Tahirovića, dok ne strada više ljudi, nije bitno.

Ma, fuj. Nisam agresivna po prirodi, ali u prometu imam potrebu posegnuti za bejzbol palicom i sve ih naučiti pameti, posebno debile koji pretječu po punoj crti i ne stižu se vratiti u svoju kolonu - moja omiljena sorta vozača iz pakla.

----------


## Sun

ne potpisujem. Iz moje perspektive sve saobraćajne su završile vrlo strogim kažnjavanjem sudionika, okrivljenika. 
One koje inače zakon zaobilazi, njih će zaobilaziti i nakon tri milijona anketa. 
A kazne koje su sada na snazi su po mom mišljenju primjerene. Probajte stvar sagledat i sa druge strane. Kad vam se desi nesreća, aku ju nedajbože skrivite, sam onaj osjećaj da si nekom prouzročio bol i ozljede je katastrofa i sam po sebi kazna, na to slijedi još ovisno o stupnju nesreće novčana kazna, oduzimanje vozačke, zatvorska kazna...
Pooštrimo? dokle? Šta na električnu stolicu?

----------


## Moover

> Probajte stvar sagledat i sa druge strane. Kad vam se desi nesreća, aku ju nedajbože skrivite, sam onaj osjećaj da si nekom prouzročio bol i ozljede je katastrofa i sam po sebi kazna, na to slijedi još ovisno o stupnju nesreće novčana kazna, oduzimanje vozačke, zatvorska kazna...


Ali ti ovdje pišeš o ljudima koji imaju savjest...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ne bi se složila sa *Sun*
nesreće se događaju, nekad stvarno iz spleta nesretnih okolnosti, možeš biti najpažljiviji, pa jedan trenutak nepažnje može dovesti do tragedije
i s tim treba živjeti cijeli život, i stvarno je nekim ljudima to sasvim dovoljna kazna
ali mislim da svi mi govorimo tu o onim vozačima koji opetovano rade prekršaje, , koji ne poštuju prometne propise
svkodnevno sam svjedok nepoštovanja dozvoljene brzine, preticanja preko pune crte, ulaska u škare, vožnje s mobitelom u ruci, nepropuštanja pješaka na pješačkom....
to bi trebalo strogo kažnjavati, po mogućnosti dok je još u pitanju prekršaj, dok se ne dogodi zlo
i to gadno opaliti po džepu, bez izuzetka
ovako, dovoljno ti je poznavati nekoga tko će nazvati nekog drugog i samo je glavno djelovati dovoljno brzo da ne uđe u postupak i sve se briše
a ako nisi bio brz, ako ideš sucu za prekršaje samo razvučeš, budeš spriječen, bolestan i opet sve padne u zastaru
to bi trebalo promjeniti
naplatiti kaznu na licu mjesta, ako neće platiti, odmah oduzeti dozvolu )naravno odmah oduzeti dozvolu za krupnije prekršaje) i gotovo
meni je bilo genijalno, mislim da je bila negdje skandinavija gdje su murjaci uredno naplatili kaznu za prometni prekršaj svom šefu ili tako nešto
a sjetimo se mi samo jednog našeg gradonačelnika

----------


## Luna Rocco

> P E T I C I J A
> 
> za maksimalno pooštrenje kazni vozačima koji rade (osobito kontinuirano) teške prekršaje (vožnja u pijanom stanju, vožnja pod utjecajem opojnih droga, prolazak kroz crveno, nepoštivanje pješačkih prijelaza, nepoštivanje ograničenja brzine i sl.)


Oprosti, ali ovo nisu tragične pogreške zbog nesretnih spletova okolnosti. Vožnja u pijanom stanju ili prolazak kroz crveno nisu ništa drugo do li pokušaj ubojstva s predumišljajem. I krajnje je vrijeme da se počnu tako i tretirati.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Po meni je to jednako kao da trčim naokolo i nasumično pucam iz pištolja, a zatim se čudim jer sam nekoga doista i upucala.

----------


## Sun

Slažem se.
Ali sam uvjerena da uvođenjem pooštravanja kazni će Marica koja je prvi put sjela u auto i desio joj se splet nesretnih okolnosti završiti u zatvoru na 10 godina, a jozo mafijozo će proći s uvjetnom.
Jednostavno mislim da to nije dobra mjera  :/

----------


## Moover

Ja sam za kažnjavanje očigledno namjerno učinjenih prekršaja (tipa prolazak kroz deeeebelo crveno) na licu mjesta - metkom u čelo... 

Navijam za vraćanje 0.5 promila, ali isto tako osuđujem bilo kakav pokušaj vožnje sa više od 1.00...

----------


## petarpan

> [ Ili, kao npr. u slučaju Elvisa Tahirovića, dok ne strada više ljudi, nije bitno.


joooooooooj, nemoj mi ovog spominjat....sa prozora sam gledala kada je pregazio malu,pokojnu t.b.
prekrasnu, prekrasnu curicu koju sam čuvala dok je bila mala....
preko zebre, na zeleno svjetlo,vraćala se kući iz knjižnice...i nikom ništa...novine su se raspisale o tome, snimale su kamere razne priloge,al jedan život nije bio dosta...i onda one licemjerne reklame o oprezu u prometu...jer sami smo si krivi kaj ginemo kao muhe jer lajemo na mobitel il smo cugnuli cvićeka za ručak...pa smo si valjda i isto sami krivi kad nas ubije majmunčina koja nema dozvolu..ili ima milion prekršaja i opduzetu vozačku na papiru....

sad sam se sva naježila....i došlo mi je tada, a još me drži ,da bacim bombu na one mupove glavešine u črnomercu.....

----------


## Luna Rocco

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Dora06

Potpisala

----------


## Tashunica

> stvar sagledat i sa druge strane. Kad vam se desi nesreća, aku ju nedajbože skrivite, sam onaj osjećaj da si nekom prouzročio bol i ozljede je katastrofa i sam po sebi kazna, na to slijedi još ovisno o stupnju nesreće novčana kazna, oduzimanje vozačke, zatvorska kazna...
> Pooštrimo? dokle? Šta na električnu stolicu?


Čovjek koji je skrivio nesreću u kojoj je poginula moja sestra nije bio ni dana u zatvoru.
Bio je pijan, drogiran, nije imao vozačku (nikad nije položio), auto mu je bio neregistriran i produžio je s mjesta nesreće.
Najprije je dobio šest mjeseci uvjetno pa se malo žalio i na kraju nikada nogom nije kročio u zatvor.
Iskreno rečeno, boli me neka stvar kako se on osjeća   :Evil or Very Mad:  Je li se on ikad zapitao kako se mi osjećamo, je li mu ikad bilo žao što je ubio četrnaestogodišnju djevojčicu.

Peticiju sam potpisala, i potpisivat ću i dalje. Možda jednom bude nekog pomaka.

----------


## Sun

Tashunice jako mi je žao   :Crying or Very sad:  
Stvar je u tome da moramo postići da se zakon provodi. Jer za takvo kazneno djelo postoji kazna. Recimo da je ona dvije godine zatvora. U vašem slučaju ta kazna nije provedena. Džabe ti onda da je kazna 20 godina zatvora ako se ne provodi. Kužiš me što hoću reći? Nema mi smisla jednostavno pooštravati kazne jer na kraju će ih opet zaobilaziti oni kojima su iste namjenjene.

----------


## malena beba

mislim da je zalosno da neki nikad ne zarse u zatvoru a oduzimaju nevine zivote... kao maloljeni mladic u makraskoj sa bjenim bmw-om koji je pregazio  dvije cure, svoje vrsnjakinje... i danas se najezim kad prodjem kraj tog mjesta.... nije ni dana proveo u zatvoru, stovise, studira u inozemstvu... toliko o nasem pravnom sustavu koje ocito nije isto za sve

----------


## Lu

ja sam za najstroze kazne. dobijem slom zivaca kad vidim kako se ljudi voze, i uzasno me toga strah.
dok sam bila trudna na okretistu tramvaja u dubravi me policajac u sluzbenom autu skoro pregazio na pjesackom prelazu dok mi je bilo zeleno.  nije me ni pogledao kada je projurio par centimetara od mene.

----------


## Loryblue

potpisala.
bez jmbg-a. samo sa datumom rođenja.

ja bi prije nesavjesnih vozača kažnjavala policiju koja se ponaša na cesti ko da joj je cesta čačina prčija. i x puta sam bila svjedokom da je baš policija ta koja čini nered na cesti: pritiču na punoj crti, pritiču u okukama, nevezani voze, parkiraju di im padne na pamet jer je u blizini kafić u kojem loču žeste (ovo vidim svakih par dana), zaustave se nasrid ceste jer se moraju dovikivat iz auta s nekim pajdom, nakelje se na kontrolnoj točki di je svako njihovo zaustavljanje pogibeljno za onoga koga zaustave, i masu takvih primjera.

----------


## faith

Potpisala

----------


## Tea

potpisala, i poslala podatke od svoje mame i MM-a   :Grin:

----------


## babyiris

Ja nikad neću potpisati jer se ovdje gubi razlika između profesionalnih vozača koji su stalno na cesti pa time imaju i više situacija koje se ne mogu izbjeći i završavaju kobno i običnih vozača lovaca na brzine zbog kojih se peticija i potpisuje.

Jednom kad vam se nesreća dogodi, gotovo da nema tog slučaja u kojem nećete biti krivi, ako ne postoji suprotna strana na koju se može prebaciti krivnja. Uvijek će to biti neprilagođenost uvjetima na cesti pa makar vi zaista ne bili ni 1% krivi, nikad zaleđeni kolnik - nepripremljenost Zimske službe ili nekog drugog itd. itd.

----------


## babyiris

> Ja nisam potpisao. 
> 
> Smatram da je u svemu tome kritičan samo grad Zagreb i čitavu krivnju bacam na prometnu policiju grada ZGa. Oni su isključivi krivci za sva sr* koja gledamo svaki dan na cestama... Vidim ih u vrlo rijetkim prilikama sa radarom u ruci na mjestima koja uopće nisu kritična (sa stajališta sigurnosti) nego stanu tamo gdje ljudi znaju malo stat na gas... jer treba napunit proračun, a sigurnost sudionika u prometu ko *ebe... kažnjavaju samo brzinu... i eventualno po noći vožnju u pijanom stanju.   
> 
> Posao mi je takav da često putujem po HR i nigdje nisam doživio to što svakodnevno doživljavam u ZGu... nekultura, divljanje, prestrojavanje kao da se voze trke, prolasci kroz debelo crveno, oduzimanje prednosti... 
> 
> I još jedan krivac - auto škole, koje valjda svoje polaznike uče kako je žmigavac samo estetski dio automobila i nema nikakve druge funkcije...


Potpisujem jer me uhvati jeza kad vidim kako vozila zagrebačkih oznaka redovito ulaze u ekstremne situacije, izvan ZG, po čitavoj HR.

----------


## @n@

Mene su također rijetko ozbiljno shvaćali dok se nisam počela pozivati na diplomatski status.
Ali, eto, moram priznati da u posljednje vrijeme to ne koristim i stvarno djeluju.
Jedno od posljednjih sr**a mi se dogodilo na Selskoj u 3 ujutro kad me 'tatin sin u BMW-u' uporno pokušavao zaobići, pa preskočiti, pa zgurati s ceste, da bi na koncu prošao kroz crveno na Knežiji i skrenuo prema Jarunu. Prijavila sam ga i poslali su ophodnju te ga, kako sam kasnije doznala, kaznili za prebrzu vožnju u pijanom stanju. 
 :Grin:   :D

----------


## Tea

:Klap:  bravo @na@, samo šteta je da se ljudi češće ne sjete prijaviti policiji, a žalosno je što  nakon prijave, policija ne napravi ništa.

----------


## alanat

potpisala

----------


## VesnaBT1

> Nikako se ne mogu oteti dojmu da policija lovi samo one koje im je lako uloviti. 
> 
> ...i to sve buljeći u 9-mjesečni trudnički trbuh. Kad sam im čestitala na uspješnom ulovu mene, slabo pokretne slonice, dok su za to vrijeme pola metra od nas jurili auti ko sumanuti brzinom bar 40 većom od dopuštene, slegnuli su ramenima   .


Slažem se s prvom rečenicom, ali meni je ovo ostalo koma, da tak s bebom u trbuhu,  "slabo pokretna" ideš prek neobilježenog di malo kasnije jure auti "ko sumanuti". 

Ko što je neko ranije napisao, osnovni problem je u neprovođenju zakona i u vozačkoj nekulturi nekih vozača i, u manjoj mjeri, pješaka.  Nikakva peticija tu neće pomoći. 
I slažem se s Mooverom, točno možeš vidjet po lokacijama njihovih zasjeda kad treba punit proračun, a ne da im je zaista stalo da nekog opasnog uhvate. A kad ga i uhvate - zastara ili zataškavanje.

----------

